# Cambiar Frecuencia a Transmisor FM



## binaca (Sep 1, 2010)

Hola amigos, tengo un transmisor fm pero en las frecuencias a las que trabaja son 88.8 y 106.8, desearía cambiar dichas frecuencias puesto que estan muy saturadas y me anulan la señal las emisoras locales, como puedo hacerlo? adjunto foto de los componentes un saludo.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Sep 1, 2010)

lo que veo en tu transmisor es que posee microcomponentes y la bobina si no me equivoco es de 22micro henrrios o de 11, no distingo bien sus colores, en paralelo a esa bobina debe haber un capacitor, si le pusieras un trimmer deberias de poder cambiar la frecuencia de tu modulador, es cuestion de experimentar con el valor de la bobina y el del capacitor, ayudaria mucho si tienens a mano el diagrama.


----------



## binaca (Sep 1, 2010)

Hola leonsk el diagrama no lo tengo, la bobina cual es?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Sep 1, 2010)

la bobina es la que parece resistencia, si lo medis con un tester te va a medir muy poca resistencia por que es una bobina, y en paralelo a esa bobina debe de estar un capacitor. te dejo una imagen de ejemplos de bobinas para que puedas identificarlo


----------



## binaca (Sep 2, 2010)

los colores son rojo rojo negro y plata y que es lo de al lado que solo tiene color verde? un condensador? y la capsula metálica que pone d7-1 que es?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Sep 3, 2010)

la capsula de metal como le decis es el cristal, el otro verde parece ser un capacitor lo que deberias de ver que va conectado con la bobina, si es algun capacitor superficial, o el ceramico, si es asi podes probar poniendo un trimmer en reemplazo del capacitor y aho puedes probar  si cambia la frecuencia, te dejo el link donde subi una tabla de colores para las bobinas. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/programas-calculo-resistencia-inductancia-capacitores-ceramicos-41601/


----------

